# Bristols baby!



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

We got "Bristol" about a month ago already bred. She was in rough shape but has bounced back to health  her prior owner says she is due 3/10... Give or take two weeks.. Ugh! Our other girls aren't due until June so I didn't expect to have kidding frenzy/anxiety so soon! Lol! 

She is first timer so I'm super nervous for her! I have her and the yearling she came with in a pen in our heated back garage during the night but let them outside to roam all day long. I've been trying to seperate the yearling out but Bristol FREAKS out if she can't see her buddy. I fear this could make for problems when kidding occurs as those two girls are very attached. What can I do to ease the separation? 

Today 3/5: ligs still firm, udder is large but soft. Pooch looks mildly swollen; no discharge at all. 

P.s. My husband wants to start naming our goaties after NASCAR tracks so if "Bristol" has a Doeling we will call her "Tally", a bucking "Dega" lol!! I'm hoping she gives us a girl!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would just keep them together. See how it goes.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Good luck! How large is the kidding pen you have set up? If it is large enough I would just leave them together. Typically the companion will leave the area when the labor starts. Also the doe may become protective of her kids once she kids. Do you have adjacent pens where she could see and hear the companion? Definitely don't want to stress her if unnecessary!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

They are in a 6ft by 6ft dog kennel we rigged up as a kidding stall in my husbands shop because it's heated. We lost a newborn kid to the cold last year and I swore to never have that happen on my watch again.

They are only in there at night. There is a latched gate to keep them in so the yearling cannot get out unless I open the gate and let her out. All of our other pens are outside. The girls could not see each other if I Forced the little one out. There is not enough space or materials to make another pen in the shop. 

I was hoping our wether would take the little one under his wing. He tries and Bristol just butts and rears up on him scaring him away. My other does are afraid of Bristol (I may have a new herd queen lol) so they stay away from her "Baby"


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

3/7: ligs still hard, udder larger and firmer than yesterday, pooch swollen and red; saw a little bit of clear discharge. Felt baby move around when feeling side. Bristol being extra social and friendly to people and other goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks Karen! Just got word that Bristols sister delivered twins today. (They were bred at the same time). Tonight her udder was ROCK HARD! Ligs still firm but looser than this morning. Pooch is the same. Should I milk her to release some pressure?


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

She is a pygmy so not a fan of being milked but I can hold her down and do it if anyone thinks it would help. Her udder is seriously ROCK HARD!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Do not milk her until babies are born. They need the colostrum and if you start milking they won't get that. Rock hard is fine if she is close to kidding.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you, we did not milk her. Tonight: udder still hard as a rock. Ligs GONE! And she is standing on the wall doing this... Looks like I'll be spending the night in the shop! Fingers crossed for kids soon!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh yeah she I getting in birthing mode.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Well that was fast! Bristol is a first timer and just now delivered TWINS!!!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Baby#2 is very small and weak...


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

We milked mom and squirted fresh milk via syringe to baby #2's mouth. He (she?) is still struggling to find moms tit! I'm sorry it's late but is anyone up? How often should I hand feed moms milk?Bristol is a first timer so we only expected one kid! Baby #1 is strong and avid! Mom seems to be rejecting baby #2!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I would take baby #2 away and bottle feed if mom is rejecting it. Milk mom and feed the baby at least every two hours, as much as it will eat. It needs the colostrum. But make sure babies temp is over 100 degrees before feeding or it will get sick. After 24-48 hrs you can switch baby to whole cows milk or formula if you don't want to milk mom every day or if she isn't producing enough. After 24-48 hrs weight baby and feed by this formula. Weight x 16 to give you ounces. Oz x .10 or .12 this gives you the amount baby should get daily. Divide into 4 or 5 bottles a day.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Baby #2 made it through the night. She didn't like the syringe but I managed to squeeze a couple drops in her every hour last night. I didn't have any kid nipples on hand so couldn't get her on the bottle  She FINALLY nursed from mom early this morning. She is struggling to stand and walk still. Would it be safe to give her 5mg of probios? Would that help?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I would give vitamin b complex. That will help more.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Probios won't do much for her but B-Complex might. And if her legs seem to be the issues, selenium may help as well. Just make sure she stays warm enough and latch her on to the teat every 2 hours or as often as you can manage. She should come around!

Great work so far!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you! I gave her some Vit B orally. She only took a little bit figured something was better than nothing! She stood up and went right to mom to nurse! I've been putting her on mom hourly today in leui of syringe.. It's been a hit or miss but I think she is catching on!! I just cannot believe how tiny she is!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! They are adorable


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

thank you!! Oh and they are both DOELINGS!! Yay! Baby "Dega" is thriving! Baby "Tallie" is still struggling but I think she will make it! I likely will be sleeping in the shop and won't get much rest for several days, but it's all worth the sacrifice! <3


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

And Bristol is an EXCELLENT first time mom! She patiently lets me milk her and encourages her babies to nurse


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is tiny!!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Baby #2 "Tallie" is making slow strides but still struggling  her breathing has been very labored the last few hours... I've taken her outside a few times where she just wobbled and fell over but she immediatly nurses mom when she comes back in. So I keep taking her out. I NEED her to be dam fed. We do not raise bottle babies and I haven't slept in two nights to syringe feed her every hour. She will take to mom but only after being taken away for a few minutes. Now the labored breathing. I tried giving her more B complex a couple hours ago but she just kept spitting it out. She only got about a half a mil


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Tragically we lost baby #2 Tallie last night. She would have been four weeks old on Easter Sunday  we hand fed her every two hours the entire first week of her life. She came down with pneumonia so we started treating with LA-200 (5 days in a row .5 mil) Topped with frequent dousings of probios and electrolytes. She seemed to bounce back! She was nursing regularily and started eating hay and grain. A couple days ago she seemed bloated and weak. Her eyelids were white and her breathing was labored again. Her poop turned runny and yellow. We gave her a half cup of pro manna pelleted dewormer. She ate about a quarter of the half cup. Started her again on the LA-200/probios/electrolytes and hand feedings. Yesterday she went downhill fast. She was lethargic and couldn't lift her head. She wouldn't take a syringe. Literally five minutes after my husband got home from work she began screaming and siezuring. We knew then she was on her out. Rather than try to revive her, My husband picked her up and held her close and pet and kissed her. she peacefully passed in his arms. We layed her body in the pen with her mom and sister for about a half hour before we buried her so they could say goodbye and hopefully recognize she was gone. They did. Both mom and sister Layed with their heads on her little lifeless body. 

I share this not only because we are absolutely devastated but also to share our experience with newer goat owners who haven't lost a kid and hope they can learn from it. 

RIP Tallie girl.. You were loved and will be missed. 3/8/2015-4/2/2015.


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I am so sorry  :hug:


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

PygmyMom said:


> Tragically we lost baby #2 Tallie last night. She would have been four weeks old on Easter Sunday  we hand fed her every two hours the entire first week of her life. She came down with pneumonia so we started treating with LA-200 (5 days in a row .5 mil) Topped with frequent dousings of probios and electrolytes. She seemed to bounce back! She was nursing regularily and started eating hay and grain. A couple days ago she seemed bloated and weak. Her eyelids were white and her breathing was labored again. Her poop turned runny and yellow. We gave her a half cup of pro manna pelleted dewormer. She ate about a quarter of the half cup. Started her again on the LA-200/probios/electrolytes and hand feedings. Yesterday she went downhill fast. She was lethargic and couldn't lift her head. She wouldn't take a syringe. Literally five minutes after my husband got home from work she began screaming and siezuring. We knew then she was on her out. Rather than try to revive her, My husband picked her up and held her close and pet and kissed her. she peacefully passed in his arms. We layed her body in the pen with her mom and sister for about a half hour before we buried her so they could say goodbye and hopefully recognize she was gone. They did. Both mom and sister Layed with their heads on her little lifeless body.
> 
> I share this not only because we are absolutely devastated but also to share our experience with newer goat owners who haven't lost a kid and hope they can learn from it.
> 
> RIP Tallie girl.. You were loved and will be missed. 3/8/2015-4/2/2015.


So very sorry you lost her!! I can't imagine the loss you feel . They do tug our heartstrings and don't let go.You did everything you could to help her and she knew she was loved!!:rose:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

so good that you let mom and her sib say goodbye, they will grieve but at least know why she is gone.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

:tear:


----------

